# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Cypress Pine span tables.

## bpj1968

I am thinking about building a cubby / fort using Cypress pine.  Basically a small square deck of between 1.8 x 1.8m to 2.0 x 2.0m.  4 posts, 2 bearers and 4/5 joists. open sides and a small roof. 
I was going to use span tabels for decking as a guide for joists and bearers.  Unfortunalty I loaned my brother in law my copy of Alan Staines. So I have a few questions 
Cypress has a rating of F4? 
Does anyone have span tables for that size?  I figure I can go a little lighter as it won't have any great loads. 
(I have tried a search on the forum and google, with no real success for such a small span.) 
Last question would it be cheaper / easier to by premade?

----------


## ex-chippie

G'day Brian, Reg's are as follows for:  
 LOW DECKS. Upto 2.0 x 2.0 
F5/F7 
posts: 90x90
Bearers: 190 x 45 @ 2000c/c
joists: 120 x 35 @500c/c (450c/c not shown)   
High decks: Upto 2.0 x 2.0 
Posts: 90 x 90
Bearers: 240 x 45 @ 1900 c/c ( still suits overall span of 2000)
Joists: 140 x 45 @ 500 c/c (450c/c not shown) 
Make sure that your decking  spans 500mm prior to ordering your joists as most boards will only span 450mm.  
                                            Good luck, Jason. :2thumbsup:

----------


## bpj1968

Jason thanks for that. 
I had a look at a cubby supplier today.  1.8 x 1.8 had 140 x 35 bearers and 70 x 45 joists.  They had others that spanned 2.4 with the 140 x 35 bearers. 
I was thinking i could go a little bit lighter than a deck as the potential weight load would be far less.

----------

